# Depression from a cone



## holly47 (Jun 18, 2008)

There are collars you can buy that are more doggie friendly (they are expensive though). My dog did the same thing when she got fixed. It was so sad. 

The good news is that she picked up within a day or so and quickly was running around the house as crazy as ever. I didn't want to invest in one of those collars because she was still growing, so I wanted to give it a day or so. By the time I thought about buying one she was back to normal. 

They have all kinds though... here is an example. I don't know much about them though, or if they work well, sorry 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=15678


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes, that is normal. Most dogs really don't appreciate the cone at all. Don't let her fool you though, she can eat and drink with it on, and will learn how to get around with it, although she will run into things while she is adjusting. 

If she is totally put out by it and you can't stand to watch her like that, you can go to your local pet store and buy an inflatable cone and see if she likes that any better. It is like a big donut around her neck. They also make soft cones that aren't as cumbersome as the plastic ones, but I have seen dogs be able to get around those and still get to their stitches. Trust me, you don't want her to pull those out. Good luck!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

GoldenKat said:


> Allie had to get a cone put on her this morning by the vet since she was licking her stitches from the spay.  Is it normal for a dog to turn zombie like from it? She is so freaked by it she will just stand in one place and stare at the ground. I left the cone on her when we got home to let her get used to it and she did not move an inch during the time I got ready for work(20 minutes).


 
Hailey has had to have the cone a few times, she adjusts fairly quickly. A couple of weeks ago Mitch needed to use one, to keep from licking his leg, and he reacted just like Allie is. I finally just took it off watched him closely, and the vet said I could just spray some Bitter Yuk on his paws and legs. I wouldn't use a product like that without the Vets permission, alltho Bitter Yuk is a natural product consisting of Rosemary, water and Sodium Bicarb


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

holly47 said:


> There are collars you can buy that are more doggie friendly (they are expensive though). My dog did the same thing when she got fixed. It was so sad.
> 
> They have all kinds though... here is an example. I don't know much about them though, or if they work well, sorry
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=15678


We use these for the Dirks fund dogs...they are sooo much more comfortable than the satellite dish and they can move and see better...well at least that's what the dogs tell me!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

my dogs have used the clear, see-through cones...it was much better tolerated..


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

be happy that she just freezes. moose acts like a bull in a china shop, and the cone is just at the height of your calf muscle. boy it that painful.

beth, moose and angel


----------

